

Tail recursion with asyncio - calebm
http://calebmadrigal.com/recursion-with-asyncio/

======
calebm
Another little benefit of this approach I just thought of: if you have a
really complex CPU-bound calculation, this method could prevent it from
blocking everything else in your event loop.

